# ACME2 Installer



## teammmccallum3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why is it that every time I download this file it loads as a document, shouldn't it be a Zip file like the first ACME installer? Any help is much appreciated, trying to get to Cy9.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

teammmccallum3 said:


> Why is it that every time I download this file it loads as a document, shouldn't it be a Zip file like the first ACME installer? Any help is much appreciated, trying to get to Cy9.


Sounds like you are downloading the wrong file. You are clicking on the MD5 checksum link instead of the link for the ACMEInstaller2 file.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Download this:
http://goo.im/devs/teamdouche/tenderloin/acmeinstaller/ACMEInstaller2


----------



## whyze (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm having the same issue. I've tried downloading it in Firefox and Chrome. It just comes as an extension-less file. Changing it to a .zip file manually doesn't work.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

whyze said:


> I'm having the same issue. I've tried downloading it in Firefox and Chrome. It just comes as an extension-less file. Changing it to a .zip file manually doesn't work.


It is an extensionless file! So is ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

whyze said:


> I'm having the same issue. I've tried downloading it in Firefox and Chrome. It just comes as an extension-less file. Changing it to a .zip file manually doesn't work.


You don't need to add an extension to it, keep it as a file without an extension and follow the steps accordingly.


----------

